# Importing RAW + JPEG, but only RAWS visible in LR



## ralfraz (Jun 6, 2015)

I habitually shoot both RAW & JPEG, and import both into LR. Since I switched to LR CC, I am unable to see the JPEGs. Instead, the twin images show up in grid view as a single tile labeled “RAF + JPEG”. At first I thought it was an auto-stack, but I’m unable to unstack. When I go to the develop module, it indicates that I am working with the raw file. When I try to sort the grid by file type, none of the twin  JPEGs are sorted or visible.

In prior versions of LR, the two files showed up as separate tiles in grid view, and I could sort them and open them independently. In CC, all my twinned RAW + JPEG images show up as a single tile and I’m unable to view or process the JPEGs at all. Baffled. Any suggestions would be welcome. Thanks.

Mark


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 6, 2015)

On the General tab of the Preferences dialogue, there's a checkbox "Treat JPEG files next to raw files as separate photos". You'll need to tick that box. 

That will cause all future imports to catalogue all the raw files and their JPG counterparts. The imports that didn't bring in the JPEGs won't be affected, but you can Synchronize the affected folders which will then bring in the JPEGs.


----------



## ralfraz (Jun 6, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Doug_E (May 15, 2016)

I have an issue similar to ralfraz: I save both CR2 and JPG versions of my photos, but after I import them into Lightroom I want to unstack the two versions just for selected photos. I prefer to continue to import the files as one, rather than having all future photos unstacked. Is it possible to unstack just selected photos? When I select a CR2+JPG stacked photo, most of the stack manipulation options, including  "Unstack" and "Remove from Stack" are grayed out.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (May 15, 2016)

Doug,
Welcome to the forum.

They aren't stacked. The jpeg isn't imported, but LR knows to move it to another folder if you move the raw file.

You could change the preference to tell LR to import JPEGs next to raws and synchronize the folder that contains the jpegs you want in LR. In the Import window that comes up, uncheck all the JPEGs you don't want and then do the synchronize. That will bring those JPEGs in. Then you'll need to remember to change your preferences back.


----------



## Doug_E (May 15, 2016)

Thanks! I was unaware that Lightroom didn't import the JPEGs so that explains what I was seeing. My motivation in wanting to see the two formats separately was so I could delete one or the other (to save disk space) depending on whether I wanted to edit the photo (use the CR2) or quickly share it with family (JPEG). Your suggestion will enable me to do that.


----------



## Ian.B (May 16, 2016)

Warning to anyone: raw+jpg can get very messy and very confusing. Well it did for me
Instead of having both files in lightroom, consider separating the files in windows into two folders>import the jpg only and only import the raw if really needed. Some may  want to do it the other way round as jpg file are a guide for editing . Keep it mind that when we delete the raw file from the hard drive we also delete the jpg file even if it is not in LR. Must admit I don't know what happens when we the jpg from the HD with lightroom (?? anyone know?]

RAW + JPG: Done some testing with deleting from h/d using LR

jpg and raw in two folders
>>only the raw is deleted. [jpg is still on the h/drive

raw and jpg in one folder with jpg only in LR
>>only the jpg will be delete from the H/D [raw is still on the h/drive

raw and jpg in 2 folders in LR
>>only the highlighted photo will be deleted

raw and jpg imported and 'treated as separate photo by lightroom
>>only highlighted photo will be deleted

raw in lr and jpg in windows "treated as a same file or photo" by lightroom
>>both will be deleted from the hard drive

No idea if that helps anyone. I can understand why some use raw+jpg and very often I really only need the jpg file as long as a near "perfect" exposed  photo falls out of the camera; however raw is the safest bet.  Consider making a preset or several presets that edits your average raw files to be very much like an off the card jpg. Once you have that edit with the white balance and highlight clippings in check you don't have to have the raw file. Export the edited file back into LR as a large jpg file [300 dpi and something like a 8x12 or 12x18 inch]. You are then free to delete those space robbing big raw files or dng file in my case.

I know many of the "perfectionist" will not agree; however not everyone wants or needs big prefect photos from mega megabyte cameras available today. I'm more than happy with 12-16 mb files from my 2 cameras I use. And that bit of extra storage or bigger computer is not "cheap to buy" for everyone . Photography has become or can become a rather expensive hobby imo

Another tip for the time/storage poor: don't take _SO_ many photos in the first place. We are all guilty of that these days when compared to the film days. It's totally ridiculous the number of nature photos I deleted from yesterday's walk. And it's totally ridiculous the time I have already spent deleted so many and the more time needed to pick the best or better files. No wonder the lappy it always complaining

Cheers;

PS : "Photography has become or can become a rather expensive hobby imo". . If that is a problem for you, I hope to be addressing such dramas on my Facebook page as some stage. That's why I took the little Lumix fz200 walk-about yesterday


----------



## sjoslyn (Jun 11, 2019)

Great advice and good info on what happens under various import options.  I'd like to see that outlined somewhere, in the FAQ book, here, some guide, or whatever.  It is very confusing.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 18, 2019)

sjoslyn said:


> Great advice and good info on what happens under various import options.  I'd like to see that outlined somewhere, in the FAQ book, here, some guide, or whatever.  It is very confusing.


Just run past me which bit I need to clarify?

The short version - if _Treat JPEG files next to raw files as separate photos_ is checked, they're considered entirely different photos and treated as such, but if it's checked, the JPEGs are hidden and "attached" to the raw file so they're taken along for the ride when moving/deleting/renaming (as long as it hasn't been moved outside of LR and therefore "lost").


----------



## LRList001 (Jun 18, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Just run past me which bit I need to clarify?
> 
> The short version - if _Treat JPEG files next to raw files as separate photos_ is checked, they're considered entirely different photos and treated as such, but if it's checked, the JPEGs are hidden and "attached" to the raw file so they're taken along for the ride when moving/deleting/renaming (as long as it hasn't been moved outside of LR and therefore "lost").



I've an idea there is an 'un' missing from this, the second time.  So ...but if it's UNchecked, the JPEGs are hidden and "attached" to the raw file...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 19, 2019)

LRList001 said:


> I've an idea there is an 'un' missing from this, the second time.  So ...but if it's UNchecked, the JPEGs are hidden and "attached" to the raw file...


Oh well spotted, yes, that's right.


----------

